
Show HN: Dungeon Map Doodler – Free online map drawing tool - toddr123
https://dungeonmapdoodler.com/
======
toddr123
Hey everyone, this is a little project I've been working on for the last few
months. It's written in pure javascript canvas, running totally client side
and supports offline mode as a PWA. It's a tool for people who play tabletop
RPGs like Dungeons & Dragons to quickly create custom maps in a hand drawn
style. It's still a work in progress, but it's starting to come along pretty
well. I'd love to hear what you think!

~~~
k_
Nice!

I mostly know [1] which is a similar tool, maybe with some more emphasis on
aesthetics. What kind of features (if any, but I'd guess there are) makes
Dungeon Map Doodler different?

[1]: [https://deepnight.net/tools/rpg-map/](https://deepnight.net/tools/rpg-
map/)

~~~
toddr123
Oh wow, the dynamic lighting on those maps look really nice! My initial goal
was just to make printable maps in a hand drawn style really easy to create.
Lots of people draw their own maps, then spend a huge amount of time adding in
all that crosshatching manually, and I thought I could save people a bit of
time. I've noticed a lot of these map making tools try to do everything and
end up becoming really complicated, but I'm trying my best to avoid making it
too hard to use. Essentially, most people seem to be trying to make Photoshop
for maps, and I'm making Paint. A tool that anybody can open and use
immediately without spending a bunch of time learning the system.

------
NuSkooler
I gotta say, this is amazing! I'm (very slowly) working on a textmode RPG.
Something like this really helps me to come up with the world!

~~~
toddr123
Thanks! That sounds cool, I'm glad my tool can help you with your own project!

